
Interpreting, Enforcing and Changing the GNU GPL: Combining Linux and ZFS - davexunit
https://www.fsf.org/licensing/zfs-and-linux
======
jlgaddis
I began reading this expecting to find a statement, one way or the other, on
whether including ZFS support (such as Ubuntu is doing) was "acceptable" in
the FSF's eyes.

There really wasn't a firm statement, but there are a few key points:

> _Likewise, the copyright holders of ZFS (the version that is actually used)
> can give permission to use it under the GNU GPL, version 2 or later, in
> addition to any other license. This would make it possible to combine that
> version with Linux without violating the license of Linux. This would be the
> ideal resolution and we urge the copyright holders of ZFS to do so._

Personally, I don't see that happening anytime soon.

> _Some copyright holders choose not to enforce their licenses in specific
> situations.9 That enables users to operate as if permission were granted.
> However, this does not alter the meaning of the GNU GPL, and does not cause
> uses that the GPL disallows to either suddenly or slowly become permitted by
> the GPL. Such acquiescence is not the case in regard to linking Linux and
> ZFS; indeed, some Linux copyright holders have said they consider this
> copyright infringement. We have explained above the reasons why that is so._

> _The FSF is not a copyright holder of Linux, except for small pieces copied
> from programs which we released under the Lesser GPL or GPL plus exceptions,
> and perhaps an obscure processor port. We do not presume on the strength of
> these pieces of code to tell the developers of Linux proper how to approach
> GPL enforcement for Linux, and we won 't advocate a choice as if we had a
> say. However, we enthusiastically encourage enforcement of the GPL on Linux
> in accord with the Principles of Community-Oriented GPL Enforcement, and we
> wish the enforcers success in bringing violators into compliance, thus
> maintaining the GPL's integrity so it can defend users' freedom._

From those statements, I think it's clear that the FSF believes that including
ZFS support is a violation of the GPL.

It also made me think (because of their mention of "license termination") that
the FSF might consider "terminating" Ubuntu's (Canonical's) license to
distribute any "GNU software" (i.e., software to which the copyright is held
by the GNU Project / FSF). Such a move would be unprecedented and devastating
to Ubuntu.

~~~
belorn
>> Likewise, the copyright holders of ZFS (the version that is actually used)
can give permission to use it under the GNU GPL

> Personally, I don't see that happening anytime soon.

Remembering reading that the author of ZFS has said that they would prefer if
ZFS had been licensed Apache license rather than CDDL. Its not their decision
to make, but it goes to show that there is people are interested in such
license change.

~~~
ashitlerferad
The Apache license isn't GPLv2 compatible either so it wouldn't allow ZFS to
be integrated into Linux either.

